# update



## Cjford (Jun 29, 2009)

I just cant seem to stop taking pics of these 2.. they are crazy close its amazing they never go out alone, they always lay together. Its like Toby has taken Lexxi under his wing as a mother LOL even when she is in her crate Toby lays beside it and they play ...

I wish I knew long ago how sweet this breed of dogs were. I have owned many dogs but have never seen anything like this before. If I had more room Id have a couple more 

When you get tired of seeing these two let me know..LOL but I like to share 


































































Lexxi turns 8 weeks old tomorrow 
Toby is gonna be 11 months tomorrow


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Thank you for sharing!!! I can guarantee you that we will NEVER get sick of seeing pictures of your two playing/cuddling! They are so adorable...keep the pictures coming


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

MORE, MORE, MORE!!!! : How sweet! Awwww!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I never tire of pictures like those. Those two have bonded so well already. Toby is a great big brother to his little sister and is showing him the ropes of how to be a golden retriever. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

How precious is that!!!! MORE MORE MORE.... we'll never tire of those sweeties.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Great pictures! They are as sweet as can be!


----------



## Cjford (Jun 29, 2009)

well if you insist LOL


----------



## Cjford (Jun 29, 2009)

and a few more of the snuggles.... lol

hard to believe but there are 2 dogs in this pic


----------



## karthik (Mar 15, 2009)

Wow... You have got two gorgeous GR's.... Keep the snaps coming... Toby is posing to beautifully for camera


----------



## CosbysMommy (Feb 20, 2010)

they are just the sweetest!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

mm03gn said:


> Thank you for sharing!!! I can guarantee you that we will NEVER get sick of seeing pictures of your two playing/cuddling! They are so adorable...keep the pictures coming


What she said !!!! Post more !!!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

WOW they look like they have been friends forever 
keep the pictures coming noone here will ever get tired of seeing them


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh they are so cute and have formed such a bond .. beautiful


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Tired of golden pictures!? NEVER! : Keep them coming! Your pups are adorable! Love the cuddle pictures!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*More*

YOUR sweethearts are just beautiful!!

More pictures PLEASE!!!


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Your pups are just too cute for words!! I agree with what everyone else has said...keep the pictures coming!!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Absolutely stunning dog and pup. I want them!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

When you get tired of them let me know, I'll be right there to pick them up!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

absolutely adorable pictures!! Please show us more, more, more!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I have heard that Goldens are velcro dogs....but those to are really stuck together!! So cute, I guess we could stand to see a few more pictures


----------



## kira (Jan 13, 2009)

Ah! My life right now really only allows me to be a one-dog person but these pictures make me so jealous... Not sure whether Murphy would be so good at sharing though


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

They are so cute and best buddies for life!


----------



## Cjford (Jun 29, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> When you get tired of them let me know, I'll be right there to pick them up!


 
I dont think I could EVER get tired of them .. they are soo sweet 

and they are velcrowed together LOL

I never seen myself with 2 of them I always was a one person dog, then I noticed how happy and playful Toby was with other dogs even my moms yappie shiatsu.. that's when we decided he needed a companion


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Beautiful pics and pups. They are amazingly sweet and family oriented dogs. When we got Chance we were amazed how quickly he and Angie just absolutely fell in love with each other.


----------



## macchelle (Dec 28, 2008)

:dead: I am dead from the cute!


----------



## GoldenPuppy (Mar 20, 2010)

They are so adorable! Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## KissOfGold (Mar 23, 2010)

wow beauitful babies i love how they are bonded so well


----------



## *Brady* (Jun 18, 2009)

That is cuteness overload. Looks like Toby keeps good watch over Lexxi.......brought a big smile to my face!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Your goldens are just stunning. Please tell Toby that he is a great big brother - love the pic of him sleeping next to her crate.
Are they from the same breeder? Where did you get them?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

They are too cute! I vote for more pictures!


----------



## Nana-chan (Apr 28, 2009)

Words cannot express how adorable these two are together! More pictures!!


----------



## Cjford (Jun 29, 2009)

C's Mom said:


> Your goldens are just stunning. Please tell Toby that he is a great big brother - love the pic of him sleeping next to her crate.
> Are they from the same breeder? Where did you get them?


 
I got Toby last year from a Amish fella near Tillsonburg/Mount Elgin who breads them.. I was leary but it worked out great he has been healthy and trouble free

Lexxi came from a guy out in Milton, I didnt even see her. My other 1/2 had a day off from work so she went to Kitchener to look at some puppies she found for sale on Kijiji, (she wanted another puppy that looked like Toby, they were darker then Toby) so she left there and went to Milton she had a back up plan that if the first set didnt turn out right she had another set of puppies to go see 1 hr away ..LOL.. there she walked in and found Lexxi and a few others but Lexxi stood out so Im told and she bought her, came home and let her go in the house .. 

Im sittin in my chair watching tv and this little fur ball comes strolling into the living room and Tracy yells "oh Chris special delivery commin through"

this is how I ended up with a 2nd puppy


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

JUst ADORABLE!!!!!!!!! Love all the pictures!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Cjford said:


> Im sittin in my chair watching tv and this little fur ball comes strolling into the living room and Tracy yells "oh Chris special delivery commin through"


I'll take a special delivery like this any day! Thanks for the info. I have yet to see a cream golden in the city, or rather in my area of my city.


----------



## Cjford (Jun 29, 2009)

Tracy is bound and bet she wants to breed them once but that wont be till Lexxi is 2 if it ever happens.. I know how I am, if she does it I wont want to sell the puppies ...


C's mom, I can ask her where in Milton if you want I think she said they had 2 more girls and 1 or 2 boys that was last week I think she found them on Kijiji too


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

They are ADORABLE! Love it!


----------



## Kyle (Dec 19, 2009)

wow- beautiful pups


----------

